# Native Slayer 12.5



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I rented a Native Slayer 12.5 from Pensacola Kayak and Sail for a trip to the 3mb. I am a newbie when it comes to yak fishing so I made a few mistakes. First off I had too much gear. I had a 48qt ice chest full of ice and a couple bottles of water. A ten foot bait net in a bucket. Two floating bait buckets with shrimp. Two small spinners and a large reel. And the milk crate was packed slap full with three big Plano boxes rope flashlight etc. Despite all this gear I could stand up and fish. I can throw my bait net from it and feel safe. This is my first fishing trip in a yak. The bottom of the hull looked to be a mix of flat bottom and tunnel hull. My bait bucket kept getting stuck under the hull. The Slayer is a wide stable boat. I could not keep up with the two Tarpons I was fishing with. But that could have been due to the excess weight I had. I could have dropped about a hundred pounds in stuff I did not need. The Slayer 12.5 has a small front tank well. I ended up with the milk crate up front and it had decent room around it! My ice chest fit perfect in the rear tankwell. I put the cast net between my legs and had room for the two floating bait buckets so I would not have to fight the drag from them. Now for the seat. I found the seat to be very comfortable and secure. It also raises up three inches but I did not think to try it. My biggest problem with the Slayer was keeping up with Rufus and fighting the current because I did not bring an anchor. I liked the front and rear tankwells because for my fishing they are better than a hatch up front. If I were to buy a Slayer I would consider the 14.5 for better tracking and bigger tankwells but I was impressed with the 12.5 ! ll


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I LOVE the Native Slayer! I will own one before too long


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

lol good luck keeping up with anyone in a tarpon chris, it was definitely a fun day tho, jason ur gonna have to come with us when we get some fish back in the bay lol, it was gorgeous out there saturday but the fish just werent there, this weather is crazy, we might be hitting blackwater soon, ill keep u updated.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

In my defense I only had two hours sleep. Let me know what happens, I should know here in the next couple hours whether I am getting a Mariner or the Tarpon 160.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

well if u get the tarpon you should be able to keep up, we will find the fish soon.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks for the review 
ill never use a bait bucket again after using a bait tube lol theres a big difference in drag


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

yeah im still waiting on my mariner 12.5 to come in. i think im going to end up getting a slayer 12 this summer too though.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

You will love them both. If I had to get a paddle yak It would be the Slayer 14.5 for the better tracking. NATIVE FTW!!!!!


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, im wanting to go down and fish Florida bay this summer. So I want something I can get into real skinny water with, and that would be easy to fly fish out of once I learn. The slayer gives me all of that.


----------

